

Fully-Featured Private Git Repositories Hosted on Google Cloud Platform - andyjpb
https://cloud.google.com/tools/cloud-repositories/

======
jonathonf
"This Beta release of Cloud Source Repositories is free and can be used to
store up to 500 MB of source files."

No mention of future pricing structure.

[https://cloud.google.com/tools/cloud-
repositories/docs/prici...](https://cloud.google.com/tools/cloud-
repositories/docs/pricing)

------
nivertech
Only one git repo per project? This might be OK for GAE, but not for GCE -
where one project may use many separate git repos.

